# Is my GSD too small???



## Jessiicacraigg1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Xena only weighs 8 pounds which I've read is small? I have a small dog as well that I know is ten pounds.. And xena feels lighter!! Or is that just small size for a showdog? (She's just my companion) I'll attach a pic of her.. She is 11 weeks and three days old and I took these pictures this morning. She eats ALOT. I saw both parents.. Mom was 80 LNS dad was 100 lbs


----------



## Milliegsd (Nov 24, 2015)

I wouldn't worry too much mine was 7lbs at 9 weeks. She's now close to 30 and almost 5 months but there is still a lot of room to grow. Her parents were also large 70 & 90lbs. But some female gsd can be as small as 45lbs from what I was told.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

There are TONS of threads going right now about the size of a GSD at all stages of life. Please read through those, as you're going to get the same people giving the same replies. Maybe we need to put up a sticky, if there isn't already one, so new people can refer to it as a reference to save everyone a lot of time. I will go find my usual reply and copy/paste it for you. To start, 80 lb female and a 100 lb male are outside the standard and are oversized for a GSD. I'm sure you're girl will be fine once she fills out and grows to her natural size, which will take 2-3 years. Asking at this age is not really anything that anyone can answer, because none of us can see her future to know how big she is supposed to get. All we can do is refer you to the breed standard and hope that she lands somewhere within it. Welcome to the board. There are plenty of super knowledgeable people on here that will help you the entire time you own your Xena!


----------



## Jessiicacraigg1 (Nov 25, 2015)

I just made this account for this one question... Didn't really go through Anything...


----------



## Jessiicacraigg1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thank though... I just read she was supposed to weigh 8 pounds when she was born!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is the SV (Germany's GSD Club) standard on size:



> *General appearance:*
> The German Shepherd Dog is *medium-size*, slightly elongated, powerful and well-muscled, with dry bone and firm overall structure.
> 
> *Male dogs:
> ...


*
*
And here is the American Kennel Club standard on size, which is basically the same as Germany's standard:



> *Size, Proportion, Substance: *The desired *height *for males at the top of the highest point of the shoulder blade is 24 to 26 inches; and for bitches, 22 to 24 inches. The German Shepherd Dog is longer than tall, with the most desirable *proportion *as 10 to 8½. The length is measured from the point of the prosternum or breastbone to the rear edge of the pelvis, the ischial tuberosity. The desirable long proportion is not derived from a long back, but from overall length with relation to height, which is achieved by length of forequarter and length of withers and hindquarter, viewed from the side.




Notice that a dog's weight is not part of the AKC standard.

Overall, the smallest average female to the largest average male would fall somewhere between 48 lbs to 88 lbs. Anything below or above that would be outside of the overall standard for a GSD. Sadly, like others have commented, your average person is now used to seeing or being told that someone's GSD is 100+ lbs. A lot of the time, though, is that the dog is really within standard and either the owner has not weighed the dog properly, or thinks (wants?!?) their dog to seem bigger than it really is. This is usually due to boosting one's own ego thinking he/she owns a larger dog than all of their friends and neighbors, thus cementing their "superior" status. We discuss this type of stuff a lot on here. This mentality causes new GSD owners and others to feel that they are inferior, or that their dog is a runt or might have potential health issues, all because they've been told that GSDs are only true GSDs if they are 100+ lbs. Call me the "GSD Size Police," but I've been trying to help curb this mindset for years through positive interaction and education. Knowledge is Power!


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Jessiicacraigg1 said:


> Thank though... I just read she was supposed to weigh 8 pounds when she was born!


 You're welcome. Puppies are just like human babies. They are born varying in size and height. As long as they are healthy and acting normal, their size is the least of anyone's worries. They will all fill out naturally over time and grow to be whatever it is they are supposed to be. It seems like there are a lot of people that worry about their dogs being too small. I wish we'd see more people worrying about if their dogs are too big. That's all! Ha.

Enjoy your Xena. GSDs are a wonderful breed!


----------



## Jessiicacraigg1 (Nov 25, 2015)

...


----------



## Jessiicacraigg1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Update on the baby... She had a really bad bloated belly last night.. Either she ate too much or worms is what i suspected.. And worms!  Dewormed her.She's feeling way betttter! They stunted her growth  Now getting all the nutrition she needs!! Here she is today ))


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

not even a Great Dane or English mastiff is 8lbs at birth.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Jessiicacraigg1 said:


> I just made this account for this one question... Didn't really go through Anything...


Too bad. There is a lot of knowledgeable people on here who are 100% willing to help. (Unless someone is an expert on gsd's which I'm assuming you are not since you made an account just to ask if she was too small). Then there is a plethora of knowledge on these posts waiting for anyone who is willing to read. Best of luck. 
Cute pup


----------



## Jessiicacraigg1 (Nov 25, 2015)

Thought it was a bit much... If any of u know the answer to this questions also..... Her Right ear fell down is that normal... If it was already up will it come back up.. And is this because of teething. She's 3 months on the 8th.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Nara's ears were up, then went back down, then once she lost all of her baby teeth and stopped teething, they both went back up and stayed up. Seems to be a common thing.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

That's all normal. I have a puppy about the same age as yours whose ears look like they are exercising. One day they are both up, the next one is flopping forward, then they are back again. Eventually they will stabilize. She's very cute.


----------

